# Brandon Korenek Benefit Fishin Tourny!!!!!



## Tail'in around (Oct 12, 2006)

*Brandon Korenek*

*Benefit Fishing Tournament*​
*Oct 23, 2010 at Bastrop Marina on Demi John Island*​
*On Aug 18, 2010, Brandon was seriously injured in a car wreck. He **will undergo many surgeries and will be in the hospital for quite sometime. Proceeds from this tournament will be used to help offset the financial burden the family will incur as Brandon recuperates.*​
*$25.00 per Angler*

*Three **(3) Anglers per Team Maximum*

*Fishing permitted by Rod and Reel only*​
*Plaques Awarded for the following*

*1st Place Heaviest Trout*​
*1st Place Heaviest Slot Redfish*​
*1st Place Heaviest Flounder*​
*Side Pot - (Optional) $10 / Team - Redfish with the most spots*​
*100% Cash Payout with "Winner Take All"*​
*Side Pot - (Optional) $20 / Team - Stringer, 1 Trout, 1 Redfish, and 1 Flounder 100% Cash Payout (60% for first, 30% for second, and 10% for third)*​
*For more tournament information or to register, contact*​
*Travis Jenkins** 979-215-6685 or David Wauson 281-382-5470*​
*Early entries accepted at *​
*Lenco Plumbing Supply- 979-849-3592*​
*Bastrop Marina- 979-233-4091*​


----------



## Tail'in around (Oct 12, 2006)

Its not copyin over like i wanted but ya'll get the picture. I hope to see quite a few of ya'll there!!!!!!


----------



## Tail'in around (Oct 12, 2006)

*Tournament Rules:*​
All Federal and State rules and regulations will apply. Violations will result in disqualification of the entire team.
A maximum of three (3) anglers per team. 
Wade fishing is permitted within sight of other team member (200 yard max).
All fish to be caught by rod and reel only
Division is per team, not to exceed 3 people per team. 
*Fishing hours will begin at 6:00 a.m. Oct 23, 2010 and contestants must be in weigh-in line by 4:00 p.m. Weigh-in will begin at 12:00 p.m. *
Artificial and natural baits are allowed.
No team is permitted to approach nearer than 50 yards to any other boat, unless permission has been granted.
No fish may be accepted from or given to another team.
Boat, Wade, Kayak or Beach fishing is all permitted within the stated boundaries.
*Tournament* will consist of Heaviest Trout, Slot Red, and Heaviest Flounder.
*Fish weighed in can only be used in one Category *
*Heaviest Stringer* Combination will consist of no more than three (3) fish total (must have one of each). Only Slot Reds in stringer.
Side Pot (Optional) $10 / Team - Redfish with the most spots (spots must be larger than a pencil eraser and not touching) - 100% Cash Payout
*Side Pot(Optional) $20 / Team - Stringer, 1 Trout, 1 Redfish, and 1 Flounder100% Cash Payout (60% for first, 30% for second, and 10% for third)*
Participants may fish anywhere as no boundaries have been made
*Anglers must be in the weigh in line no later than 4:00 p.m*., unless you are standing in line, weigh in will close by 4:30 p.m.
All fish weighed in must be within the regulations of TPWD. Any undersized or oversized fish that are turned in for weighing that are not within regulations will disqualify the team.
In case of a tie, length of fish will determine the winner over weight of fish.
All Weigh master's rulings are FINAL
Sponsors and organizers are not responsible for any accident or injury, nor loss, damage, or theft to any property.
Awards Ceremony: 5PM, Oct 23, 2010 at Bastrop Marina on Demi John Island
*IN THE EVENT OF A CANCELLATION, THIS EVENT WILL BE RESCHEDULED. NO REFUNDS WILL BE GIVEN.*


----------



## Tail'in around (Oct 12, 2006)

Hopefully the weather holds up for this weekend. I will be at the marina Friday afternoon until dark and Saturday at 5am to collect entries and to answer any questions. Thanks ahead of time for everyones support!!!!


----------

